# Building a self-sufficient mechanical paradise



## RUINTUIT

That's the language of my people…I've just never learned it or spoken it, but honestly the show was riveting. No need to understand the words, the content and the filming more than make up for the language barrier. Thanks for sharing


----------



## kaerlighedsbamsen

Love ewerything about that series. Just saw two episodes in a row. Such a great story and very Norwegian!
Thanks for sharing!


----------



## NormG

Wow, always another great avenue to learn


----------



## vikingcape

It would sound better in Swedish. Seriously though, thanks for sharing this. Tack sa mycket!


----------



## BobHall

A beautifully filmed show! The language issue kind of melts away as you watch. Erik comes across as likable and intelligent with a sort of Roy Underhill enthusiasm. I love the way Episode One switches back occasionally to old home movies that appear to be some former residents of the farm. Thanks for sharing this.


----------



## htl

Looks very interesting wish is was in English!!!


----------



## EEngineer

"jack of all trades" is a thing of the past. No one wants a generalist anymore. The more specific the better. And when the market moves past whatever specifics you specialized in, fine, they will hire another right out of college - no experience, lots of specifics - a throwaway, temporary worker.

I know whereof I speak. I am kinda glad I am nearing retirement age right now.


----------



## socrbent

Thanks for the review. I really enjoyed watching 3 episodes so far.


----------

